# Beispiel Modbus RTU



## Winnie (30 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

suche ein Beispielprogramm zum Zugriff auf externe Geräte per Modbus RTU mit Step 7

Gruß Winnie


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juli 2004)

Hi Winnie, 
was ist den ein Modbus? Wo ist der?

pt


----------

